# good night



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Got my gamekeeper GPS today after waiting ages, but it was worth it, went for a quick practice with it as i havent shot OTT in a while.
With 25mm straight cuts and 12mm lead looking down the bands i was bang on at 10m. So i went to test it out on some pigeons with my mate from last night, he killed the first two also with 12mm lead, then i killed the next two. Its been a top night and now im off to bed because my legs are knackered lol.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wonderful shooting ... a very good night, indeed!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That was a good night.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad you had a great night ..plus even a new shooter too boot..very well done my friend..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot and nice slingshot to :lol:


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

good shooting


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting


----------

